# Job Offer Question



## mjwinxsky (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to get anyone's opinion regarding my situation. Recently, I received 2 job offers from 2 different companies. Let's just say company 1 and company 2. I accepted the job offe/contract of company 1. However, I received a counter offer from company 2 which is a government corporation here in Abu Dhabi. I haven't started with company 1 yet since they are still doing security clearance/background check. My question is can I still back out from the offer of company 1? Will there be any legal repercussion against me in case I back out?

Thanks in advance!

MJ


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Good question, it all depends on how company 1 reacts. I believe if you go with company 2, since it is a government job, they will accept you regardless of company 1's reaction, since the government can over-ride the need for a NOC or NOL. However, I would double check with someone else, or possibly explain the situation to company 2 and they might help you.


----------



## mjwinxsky (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks AbdulBaqi!


----------

